# Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar



## Mefister89 (21. Juli 2010)

*Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Bin ich gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen!!!
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 download from Guru3D.com


Edit: Bei mir klappts nicht wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## DarkMo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

ich glaube, du solltest die news nochmal etwas überarbeiten, eh sie geclosed wird. einfache links sind hier nicht erlaubt. ne kleine erklärung zum inhalt in eigenen worten (auch kein simples copy paste) muss wohl mit dabei sein. siehe:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/1623-regeln-zum-newsschreiben.html


----------



## Carver (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Naja, all zu viel Neues hat der Treiber ja nicht gerade zu bieten...


----------



## Eiche (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

nicht für * X-Fi Titanium*


----------



## Blacki (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

das ding is seit dem 16. juni draußen und bis jetzt ist keiner drauf gestoßen?
klingt eher unlogisch


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*



Blacki schrieb:


> das ding is seit dem 16. juni draußen und bis jetzt ist keiner drauf gestoßen?
> klingt eher unlogisch



Das denke ich aber auch  
Zu dem hat ja Creative einen Auto Updater...

Sooo long...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Quelle Creative Homepage

unlogisch o0 ?? Warum ?

Treiber                                                                                                                                                                                            Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015                                          
                                                                                     Dateigrösse                                             :                                                  46,74 MB                                                                                              Download                                              



> *Veröffentlichungsdatum                                     :                                     16 Jun 10                                 *
> This download is a driver providing  Microsoft® Windows® 7 support for Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ series  of audio devices. For more details, read the rest of this web release  note.
> *                                         Dateiname                                         :                                         SBXF_PCDRV_LB_2_18_0015.exe                                     *
> This  download is a driver providing Microsoft® Windows® 7 support for  Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ series of audio devices. For more details,  read the rest of this web release note.
> ...


----------



## KeiteH (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*



zeffer schrieb:


> nicht für * X-Fi Titanium*



Kann da wer nicht lesen? 
"limited support reported" heißt nach meinem englisch Wissen nach _nicht_ , dass es "nicht geht", sondern dass es Berichte über Einschränkungen der Funktionen (worin genau auch immer) gegeben hat. 
grüssle 

Zitat:

This download supports the following audio devices only: 

* Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series (limited support reported) 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi TitaniumProfessional Audio 
* Sound Blaster *X-Fi Titanium* *(limited support reported) *
* Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty Professional Series 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum Fatal1ty Champion Series 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi Platinum 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty 
* Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro  
* Sound Blaster X-Fi


----------



## ElfenLied77 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*



KeiteH schrieb:


> This download supports the following audio devices only:
> 
> * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series
> * Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series (limited support reported)
> ...



*...mal bitte den Link posten Danke*


----------



## Speed-E (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Hier gibt es die aktuellen YouP Pax Treiber. 


> *Pax PCI X-Fi All OS Creative Software Suite 2010 Final Edition*
> 
> *Supported cards:*
> Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty® Professional Series
> ...


Download
Filesize: 529.19 MB

Zu offiziellen Forumseite (DL-Sektion) geht es hier lang: Link


----------



## DC1984 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Also ich habe den Treiber schon seit über einem Monat drauf... Mir ist auch so, als ob es dafür auf der Main ne News gegeben hätte.


----------



## foxfoursfive (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Tag auch, 
also offizielle Treiber kommen erstmals nicht mehr auf mein System, habe eine Creative Audigy SB090, und habe seit 1 Jahr die Treiber von daniel_k drauf und hauen voll hin  kann ich nur empfehlen.

hier ein link für x-fi Karten
SB X-Fi Series AuzenForte Pack 1.0 (06/14/201?0) - Creative Labs

schon ein bischen älter der treiber
Daniel K - X-FI Support Pack 2.0 (Stand Mai 09) - ForumBase

der Mann ist Gold wert, einer der besten Modder,


----------



## KeiteH (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*



ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *...mal bitte den Link posten Danke*



guckst du Post #1 ...
oder warte...
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 download from Guru3D.com


----------



## Snake7 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Zum Thema hat keiner gemekrt:
Warum ne Usernews wenn es schon auf PCGH stand!?....
Zum Thema Soundtreiber:
Auzentech hat jetzt auch teilweise neue Treiber draiußen.
Für die X-Fi Forte auf jeden Fall auch.


----------



## Spawn1702 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*



foxfoursfive schrieb:


> Tag auch,
> also offizielle Treiber kommen erstmals nicht mehr auf mein System, habe eine Creative Audigy SB090, und habe seit 1 Jahr die Treiber von daniel_k drauf und hauen voll hin  kann ich nur empfehlen.
> 
> hier ein link für x-fi Karten
> ...



Wahnsinn, vielen Dank, sowas hab ich schon ewig gesucht. Der Creative Support ist der schlechteste der ganzen Branche....


----------



## Arrow1982 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Ich installiere nur ungern neue Creative Treiber, weil dann kann ich im normalfall wieder ein System HDD Image zurückspielen und nochmal probieren, und nochmal, und nochmal, daß es dann irgendwann geht nur um festzustellen, daß der gewünschte Bugfix sowieso nicht hinhaut...

Creative Treiber sind ziemlicher mist!!!!!


----------



## Zerebo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Meine Audigy 2 ZS hatte auch nie richtig funktioniert.Egal wie lange die von Creative an den Treibern rumgefummelt haben, funktioniert haben die nie Vernünftig.
Unglaublich das die es bis heute nicht hinkriegen....


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi series driver 2.18.0015 verfügbar*

Die wirkliche NEWS für Leute mit einer Titanium gibt es hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...titanium-treiber-2-17-0008-a.html#post2046071

Dieser Treiber ist nämlich erst seit gestern verfügbar und ausschließlich für die Titanium-Karten.


----------

